# North Korea fires on South Korean Island



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh06Q1jxX00[/YOUTUBE]


_Credits to g_core18 for finding pics_



> SEOUL—North Korea fired artillery at South Korea's Yeonpyeong island in the Yellow Sea off the countries' west coast Tuesday afternoon, setting houses on fire. South Korea returned fire, according to residents on the island speaking on South Korea's YTN television network.
> 
> A spokesman for South Korea's joint chief of staff confirmed the exchange but didn't have details except to say "scores of rounds" were fired by the North.
> 
> ...





> (Reuters) - North Korea on Tuesday fired dozens of artillery shells at a South Korean island, setting buildings on fire and prompting a return of fire by the South, Seoul's military and media reports said.
> 
> A witness said residents of the island of Yeonpyeong, off the west coast of the peninsula near a disputed maritime border, had been evacuated.
> 
> ...





> Seoul, South Korea (CNN) -- North Korea on Tuesday fired artillery into the sea near its tense western sea border with South Korea, injuring at least
> 
> four South Korean soldiers, the Yonhap news agency reported.
> 
> ...




http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE6AM0YS20101123


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 23, 2010)

Put straws up your nose folks!! the river of shit is rising!!!!


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 23, 2010)

Pic of this island burning.


----------



## Doc. Q (Nov 23, 2010)

Jets scrambled. brace for shitstorm.


----------



## AmigoOne (Nov 23, 2010)

i want to see north korea lose horribly painfully, and miserably.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

Doc. Q said:


> Jets scrambled. brace for shitstorm.



Already bracing.


----------



## The Reason (Nov 23, 2010)

Got damn that Madara. He's affecting us in real life too.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

The real question is how China is going to react to this.

They really need to ditch NK. That country is just an embarrassment.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 23, 2010)

Doc. Q said:


> Jets scrambled. brace for shitstorm.




*READY*


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 23, 2010)

Misty said:


> The real question is how China is going to react to this.
> 
> They really need to ditch NK. That country is just an embarrassment.



Hopefully China will just facepalm and tell NK they're on their own.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 23, 2010)

Shocking behavior. What is the purpose behind this? Just seems insane.



The Reason said:


> "YOU PWNED US IN STARCRAFT FOR TOO LONG !''



LOL, winner.


----------



## The Reason (Nov 23, 2010)

"YOU PWNED US IN STARCRAFT FOR TOO LONG !''


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Shocking behavior. What is the purpose behind this? Just seems insane.



Just my guess, but it may be that they've managed to enrich uranium and suddenly think they're powerful. For their sakes, I hope that's not the case.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 23, 2010)

Which Korea is best Korea?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 23, 2010)

They have returned fire!!!!!!!!!! GOOD GOD ITS WAR!!!!!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

makeoutparadise said:


> They have returned fire!!!!!!!!!! GOOD GOD ITS WAR!!!!!!!



The war never stopped, they had an armistice going on.

Still, considering the attack earlier this year against that South Korean ship and this, that armistice could possibly be thrown out the window.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2010)

finally, i hope this puts an end to the korean problem


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 23, 2010)

F-16s are in the air...

Also one soldier has been killed with 14+ wounded.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

In related news, the U.S. Dollar and Swiss Franc have just gotten stronger because of this incident.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 23, 2010)

I sense...... possible WWIII?


----------



## Utz (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh lord... here we go


----------



## Alien (Nov 23, 2010)

I hope this is not going to escalate into full war. I don't want any hot Korean pussy civilians to die.


----------



## xpeed (Nov 23, 2010)

Most of the hot Koreans are from up North.  Heck, I wouldn't mind tapping that after the war ends and North Korea is wiped out.  Militarily speaking of course.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

Apparently South Korea just issued Code 1, meaning they just declared war.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 23, 2010)

Misty said:


> Apparently South Korea just issued Code 1, meaning they just declared war.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHZcl2kgRho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 23, 2010)

South Korea is considering asking the U.N. for a sternly written letter...


----------



## The Reason (Nov 23, 2010)

Misty said:


> Apparently South Korea just issued Code 1, meaning they just declared war.



Linkkkkk?

balsdkgklasjkla


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 23, 2010)

g_core18 said:


> South Korea is considering asking the U.N. for a sternly written letter...



How strong???
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uklaca_H3jI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kaitenrasengan (Nov 23, 2010)

north korea apparently wants to shock us and declare that it's seemingly new leader is capable of using military force against US and South Korea. this is called intimidation. i hope nobody falls for it, and allies of north korea should immediately withdraw support. this could escalate to something uncontrollable if china and russia don't do something.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 23, 2010)

Misty said:


> Apparently South Korea just issued Code 1, meaning they just declared war.



It has begun.

Prepare your anuses!


----------



## Frostman (Nov 23, 2010)

I hope this doesn't interrupt the GSL.


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 23, 2010)

Shit just got real it would seem.


----------



## Utz (Nov 23, 2010)

What's going on ?_? News isn't updating fast enough .__.


----------



## Legend (Nov 23, 2010)

1st order of business protect the k-pop idols, 2nd escape to japan, 3rd stealth bomber time


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 23, 2010)

Legend said:


> 1st order of business protect the k-pop idols, 2nd escape to japan, 3rd stealth bomber time



RAIIIIN!!!


----------



## solid-soul (Nov 23, 2010)

I hope korea wins..............


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

Utz said:


> What's going on ?_? News isn't updating fast enough .__.



Good question, you'd think with such a big event like this that there would be more info.


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 23, 2010)

Utz said:


> What's going on ?_? News isn't updating fast enough .__.



Last I heard SK F-16s are hanging around in case shit heats up again, a US sub has launched UAVs for recon and Hillary Clinton phoned Russia.


----------



## Utz (Nov 23, 2010)

Interesting, thanks for the update


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 23, 2010)

g_core18 said:


> South Korea is considering asking the U.N. for a sternly written letter...



There's nothing South Korea can do. There are thousands of North Korean artillery pieces pointed at Seoul, not to mention the possibility of the North Koreans having nukes. 

In the end, nothing major will happen. A few token shots fired back and forth. South Korea will, once again, decide that pride is not worth a major conflict. There's no other outcome, really.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

g_core18 said:


> Last I heard SK F-16s are hanging around in case shit heats up again, a US sub has launched UAVs for recon and Hillary Clinton phoned Russia.



Wonder what she's discussing with Russia 

How are relations between NK and Russia anyways?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 23, 2010)

Misty said:


> Wonder what she's discussing with Russia
> 
> How are relations between NK and Russia anyways?



Well, NK is like China's annoying little brother.

and China is like Russia's cousin.

so that'd make the NK...Russia's annoying second cousin?

 i unno.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Well, NK is like China's annoying little brother.
> 
> and China is like Russia's cousin.
> 
> ...



Hetalia needs to animate this situation so I can understand.


----------



## Utz (Nov 23, 2010)

North Korea is like China's pet. A pet with its leash not on tight enough, or just not on at all >.>


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 23, 2010)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Well, NK is like China's annoying little brother.
> 
> and China is like Russia's cousin.
> 
> ...



Basically this. She's probably trying to keep Russia out of it.


----------



## The Reason (Nov 23, 2010)

China urges calm !

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20101123/ts_nm/us_korea_china_shelling


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 23, 2010)

The Reason said:


> China urges calm !
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20101123/ts_nm/us_korea_china_shelling



HA HA HA HA HA AHA   HA that's just Adorable


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Nov 23, 2010)

Misty said:


> Apparently South Korea just issued Code 1, meaning they just declared war.



Oh shit...it's on now.


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 23, 2010)

Air Force personnel on Diego Garcia are on standby. B-52s and B-2s are ready to go. This shit's snowballing...


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

g_core18 said:


> Air Force personnel on Diego Garcia are on standby. B-52s and B-2s are ready to go. This shit's snowballing...



Where are you finding all this info, I can't find anything now!


----------



## Utz (Nov 23, 2010)

Seriously lol. CNN and BBC showing same thing past 45 mins.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 23, 2010)

I think North Korea needs a John Lennon concert.  hell all sides do.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

Utz said:


> Seriously lol. CNN and BBC showing same thing past 45 mins.



Are we being censored?


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 23, 2010)

Misty said:


> Where are you finding all this info, I can't find anything now!



I have a contact emailing me this. He may or may not work for the government...


----------



## 303aegiszx (Nov 23, 2010)

Shit is about to go down. I'm sure NK is just pulling our leg though.


----------



## Circe (Nov 23, 2010)

g_core18 said:


> I have a contact emailing me this. He may or may not work for the government...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 23, 2010)

Utz said:


> North Korea is like China's pet. A pet with its leash not on tight enough, or just not on at all >.>



isnt that illegal in some areas, though?


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 23, 2010)

No trollin this time.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

There's an interesting rumor going around that Kim Jong-Il has died and that this attack was a show of power from the new leader.

Still just a rumor, but it would be interesting.


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 23, 2010)

US 7th fleet is reporting that the North Korean fleet is massing, moving towards South Korea.



Misty said:


> There's an interesting rumor going around that Kim Jong-Il has died and that this attack was a show of power from the new leader.
> 
> Still just a rumor, but it would be interesting.



I've heard that it might be an internal power struggle. Hopefully Dear Leader is dead.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

g_core18 said:


> US 7th fleet is reporting that the North Korean fleet is massing, moving towards South Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that it might be an internal power struggle. Hopefully Dear Leader is dead.



I think we do have the same source actually.

ISR is currently on site.


----------



## Spica (Nov 23, 2010)

What military alliance besides the US does South Korea have, exactly?


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

More updates: a North Korean Naval Fleet is moving towards South Korea. The fleet has artillery capable of firing on Seoul.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 23, 2010)

> ALERT: South Korean marine killed after North Korean artillery attack identified as Mun GwangGuk - MBC


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

> ALERT: White House - US strongly condemns North Korean attack, urges an immediate ceasefire - Reuters





> (Reuters) - North Korea on Tuesday fired dozens of artillery shells at a South Korean island, setting buildings on fire and prompting a return of fire by the South, Seoul's military and media reports said.
> 
> Following are initial reactions from North Korean experts and market analysts.
> 
> ...



And what various people are speculating.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

> ALERT: South Korea's defense minister has said North Korea's artillery attack "planned, intentional" - Reuters



Yeah, because 200 artillery shells can really fire off accidentally.

Get to discussing the real issues


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 23, 2010)

Kimmy you fucking troll

Im afraid SK will take it like a bitch again


----------



## xenopyre (Nov 23, 2010)

Jin-E said:


> Kimmy you fucking troll
> 
> Im afraid SK will take it like a bitch again


This.
It's a game of who is crazier and Kimmy wins hands down .


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

> The artillery attacks are a "totally justifiable act of self-defence" in response to the South's sea drills, an unofficial spokesman for North Korea has said, warning that nuclear war could follow "at any point" unless the exercises stop. Pyongyang has repeatedly issued such threats in the past.
> 
> "We repeatedly warned South Korea to stop its dangerous war games. If the South continues its dangerous behaviour, Seoul will be the next target. It will be a sea of fire. Nuclear war could start at any point," said Kim Myong-chol, executive director of the Centre for Korean-American Peace. He said it was fair to describe him as speaking on behalf of the North's government.
> 
> He added: "We have repeatedly warned the South to avoid endangering our territory on sea or air."





Threatening nuclear war now.


----------



## Alien (Nov 23, 2010)

Misty said:


> Threatening nuclear war now.



They threaten to start a nuclear war about once every month.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

Alien said:


> They threaten to start a nuclear war about once every month.



It's not every month they have naval fleets parked outside Seoul though.



> ALERT: Russia has called North Korea's attack on South Korea "unacceptable," says disputes between Koreas must be resolved "diplomatically."



Fuck yeah, Россия!


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 23, 2010)

> The White House says it "strongly condemns" the North Korean attack on South Korea, adding it is firmly committed to the defence of South Korea, regional peace and stability, Reuters reports.


Ironic much?


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, it looks like N. Korea got a free jab this time.

S. Korea said they will attack only if provoked again, that's pretty cowardly to me but I guess it's better than a nuclear war...


----------



## Alien (Nov 23, 2010)

Alien said:


> They threaten to start a nuclear war about once every month.



Maybe Kim Jong-il is female 

@Patchouli: true, this is definitely a step up from the normal North Korean faggotry.


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 23, 2010)

India joins in



> India has deployed two new army divisions - comprising more than 36,000 men - to defend the north-eastern state of Arunachal Pradesh.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-south-asia-11818840


----------



## Bitch (Nov 23, 2010)

My boyfriend's in Seoul!  This cannot be happening.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

> ALERT: Chinese government withholding statement on North Korean artillery attacks, says facts still need to be gathered.



As usual, China uses this method to avoid prosecuting NK


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 23, 2010)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> Well, it looks like N. Korea got a free jab this time.
> 
> S. Korea said they will attack only if provoked again, that's pretty cowardly to me but I guess it's better than a nuclear war...




If i had been a SK, i'd been ashamed of my government. 

In effect, they say "OK, we wont do anything now, like we didnt do anything in the last confrontation....But next time we will for sure!"

Also, how many trees must die to feed the usual UN paperwork "condemnations" now i wonder.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

> ALERT: Russia's foreign minister has ordered North Korea to immediately halt attacks against South Korea - Reuters



Both US and Russia ordering NK to ceasefire?

You know they're in deep shit if they keep going


----------



## kumabear (Nov 23, 2010)

> ALERT: North Korea's news agency claims South Korea fired on its country first, prompting North Korea to retaliate with artillery.
> 1 minute ago via Tweetie for Mac




really now


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

kumabear said:


> really now



North Korea is probably the best troll this world has ever seen.


----------



## Destroyer of Kittens (Nov 23, 2010)

I wonder what the political ramifications would be for the US 7th fleet to sink a few NK vessles?


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

Destroyer of Kittens said:


> I wonder what the political ramifications would be for the US 7th fleet to sink a few NK vessles?



Millions of voices crying out "Fuck yeah!" followed by an invasion.

That's my guess anyways.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

> ALERT: North Korea is reportedly vowing additional "merciless" attacks against South Korea soon.



Oh shit.

That's really not good.


----------



## kumabear (Nov 23, 2010)

> ALERT: North Korea is reportedly vowing additional "merciless" attacks against South Korea soon.
> less than 5 seconds ago via Tweetie for Mac



and it only gets worse...

as a korean i want this all to boil over peacefully...but in some ways i want this conflict to escalate. i want the south to have the opportunity to destroy that asinine, wretched excuse of a state.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 23, 2010)

My women, they are in danger?!


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

kumabear said:


> and it only gets worse...
> 
> as a korean i want this all to boil over peacefully...but in some ways i want this conflict to escalate. i want the south to have the opportunity to destroy that asinine, wretched excuse of a state.



I'm not Korean, but I would definitely want to see the two sides make peace. From the way things are looking though, that's not happening anytime soon.


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 23, 2010)

Lol, Cute Asian Girls FC will go in emo mode now


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

Jin-E said:


> Lol, Cute Asian Girls FC will go in emo mode now



More like panic mode.

I can already see some of the members parachuting into Seoul to rescue their women.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

> Japanese Prime Minister Naoto Kan called President Barak Obama urgently in the wake of the North Korean artillery attack on South Korea's Yeonpyeong island near the Yellow Sea border early Tuesday, Nov. 23 and demanded a US-South Korean-Japanese military reprisal. Two South Korean marines were killed and 17 injured in the attack.
> He also demanded that the UN Security Council be convened immediately on the crisis. He put the same demands to South Korean President Lee Myung-bak in another call. Naoto Kan then ordered his ministers to prepare for "unexpected events."
> 
> Washington said it is watching the situation but is not militarily involved after strongly condemning the attack and calling for an end to belligerence.
> ...


----------



## Destroyer of Kittens (Nov 23, 2010)

Japanese prime minister makes valid point.  Quick question..  did South Korea return fire?


----------



## Zhiyao (Nov 23, 2010)

so I am in camp Hovey right now on standby waiting for something to happen, Atashi is not amused


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

Destroyer of Kittens said:


> Japanese prime minister makes valid point.  Quick question..  did South Korea return fire?



Yes, with 80 rounds and a few fighter jets.



Zhiyao said:


> so I am in camp Hovey right now on standby waiting for something to happen, Atashi is not amused



Best of luck to you, and stay safe!


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 23, 2010)

Destroyer of Kittens said:


> Japanese prime minister makes valid point.  Quick question..  did South Korea return fire?


Yes they did.


> South Korea says it has returned fire after North Korea fired dozens of artillery shells at one of its border islands, killing two marines.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-11818005


----------



## Ceria (Nov 23, 2010)

Lionheart said:


> I sense...... possible WWIII?



hopefully not, hopefully south bombing the shit out of the north, with us help, and then south annexes north and becomes a unified korea that's free of leaders that look like an asian elvis impersonator.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

> ALERT: Russia says both Koreas face "colossal danger," calls for immediate end to all strikes.



Russia, being intimidating again.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 23, 2010)

Ceria said:


> hopefully not, hopefully south bombing the shit out of the north, with us help, and then south annexes north and becomes a unified korea that's *free of leaders that look like an asian elvis impersonator.*





He really does


----------



## PerveeSage (Nov 23, 2010)

> Japanese Prime Minister Naoto Kan called President Barak Obama urgently



Obama; "God damnit Naoto if you woke me up to get you out of trouble for your kiddie futa again I am gonna... what? North Korea? Hold on let me turn on CNN."


----------



## Alien (Nov 23, 2010)

Jin-E said:


> Lol, Cute Asian Girls FC will go in emo mode now





Misty said:


> More like panic mode.
> 
> I can already see some of the members parachuting into Seoul to rescue their women.



lol guys


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 23, 2010)

Lionheart said:


> I think North Korea needs a John Lennon concert.  hell all sides do.



Because "Give peace a chance" is not really a slogan you want to support if people are shooting fucking artillery fire at you.


----------



## SxR (Nov 23, 2010)

CNN said:
			
		

> At least 200 rounds of artillery hit an inhabited South Korean island





			
				CNN said:
			
		

> The island that was hit has a total of about 1,300 residents



 wtf CNN!!


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

And suddenly all the news about this just dies.

This is killing me, I've got to know what is going on right now!


----------



## SxR (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't think anything special's gonna happen, you should get back to work


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

> ALERT: South Korea - Military drill, including test-fires, took place near island before North Korean attack



Something just happened


----------



## scaramanga (Nov 23, 2010)

> ALERT: South Korea admits it was conducting test-fires before North Korea artillery attack, but says it did not fire north - Reuters


Wow, just wow.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 23, 2010)

We gonna war with North Korea again Vietnam 3.0 here we come Obama gomma do it he neeeds a war to distract Americans from the damage he & his party have done to the U.S.


----------



## Razgriez (Nov 23, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> We gonna war with North Korea again Vietnam 3.0 here we come Obama gomma do it he neeeds a war to distract Americans from the damage he & his party have done to the U.S.



Wow that made a lot of sense.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 23, 2010)

UPDATE 2 FRUIT CAKES WERE LOST DUE TO NORTH KOREA STARRING AT THE SUN

Seoul, South Korea (CNN) -- North Korea fired artillery toward its tense western sea border with South Korea on Tuesday, killing two South Korean marines, the South's Defense Ministry said.

Fifteen other South Korean soldiers were wounded, five of them seriously, defense officials said. Three civilians were injured in the attack.

About 100 rounds of artillery hit an inhabited South Korean island in the Yellow Sea after the North started firing about 2:30 p.m. local time, the Yonhap news agency said. Yonhap initially reported that 200 rounds had hit. The Defense Ministry said it could not confirm the number of rounds.

South Korea's military responded with more than 80 rounds of artillery and deployed fighter jets to counter the fire, defense officials said. Firing between the two sides lasted for about an hour.

The South Korean army also raised its alert condition, Yonhap said. 



Sharp tensions on the Korean Peninsula 

Report: N. Korea fires on S. Korea RELATED TOPICS 
North Korea
South Korea
Images of plumes of smoke were quickly broadcast on Yonhap television from the island of Yeonpyeong, with some homes on fire. It was not immediately clear how much damage the artillery had done. The island has a large military garrison.

The island has a total of about 1,300 residents, a fisherman who lives on the island told Yonhap.

Some residents started fleeing for the South Korean mainland, which is about 145 kilometers [90 miles] away. Other residents were seeking shelter at schools.

The South Korean government immediately called an emergency meeting of its security ministers, meeting in a bunker under the presidential residence in Seoul.

South Korean President Lee Myung-bak ordered his ministers to take measures against an escalation of the situation, presidential spokeswoman Kim Hee-jung said, according to Yonhap.

"Take a stern response and carefully manage the situation from further escalating," the president said.

The United States quickly offered support.

"We are in close and continuing contact with our Korean allies," the White House said in a news release. "The United States strongly condemns this attack and calls on North Korea to halt its belligerent action and to fully abide by the terms of the Armistice Agreement."

"The United States is firmly committed to the defense of our ally, the Republic of Korea, and to the maintenance of regional peace and stability."

The North Korean fire came as the South's military conducted routine drills in waters off the island, which is about 10 kilometers (6 miles) from the North.

South Korea's annual Hoguk military exercises were to last nine days and include as many as 70,000 South Korean military personnel, according to the Stratfor global intelligence company.

The Yellow Sea has been a longstanding flashpoint between the two Koreas, but Tuesday's attack was an escalation in violence.

"Our navy was conducting a maritime exercise near the western sea border today. North Korea has sent a letter of protest over the drill. We're examining a possible link between the protest and the artillery attack," presidential spokeswoman Kim said, according to Yonhap.

"Marines were training in that area, including firing artillery, in the morning. But they were aiming south and southwest, not east or north," said a representative for the Joint Chiefs of Staff. "North Korea sent a telephone message at 8:20 a.m. to cease the drill. We did not stop the drill."

Yeonpyeong island is part of a small archipelago about 80 kilometers [49 miles] west of the South Korean port of Inchon, which serves Seoul, and is close to the tense Northern Limit Line, the maritime border between the two Koreas in the Yellow Sea. 

A South Korean warship, the Cheonan was sunk in the area in March with the loss of 46 lives in a suspected North Korean torpedo attack.

North Korean artillery is extremely difficult to hit, because it is dug into coastal cliffs. Though the North has tested its artillery -- and tested anti-shipping missiles -- it has not fired artillery into South Korean territory in recent years.

One of North Korea's most potent threats is the hundreds of artillery barrels dug in along its demilitarized zone with South Korea and ranged on Seoul.

Yonhap television was covering the attack nonstop in South Korea, forgoing other news Tuesday. Meanwhile, state television in North Korea did not mention the attack.

The reason for the attack was unclear, but North Korea watchers had theories.

"I think they are very frustrated with Washington's response to their uranium program and think they think that Washington has almost given up on negotiations with North Korea," said Choi Jin-wook, senior researcher at the Korea Institute of National Unification.

"I think they realize they can't expect anything from Washington or Seoul for several months, so I think they made the provocation."

"I definitely think this is centrally directed form Pyongyang. This can't be done without orders from Pyongyang," he added. 

Over the weekend, news broke that North Korea had showed off its uranium-enrichment facilities to a visiting U.S. scientist. Washington reacted by saying that the North's nuclear moves had been clear all along.

The United States said it would not dismiss restarting six-party talks aimed at denuclearizing the North. However, it said it would not return to negotiations unless North Korea showed good faith.

North Korea is desperately reaching for bargaining chips, experts say.

"They want food. They are starving to death. They are trying to make Seoul and Washington move. Otherwise, they are in big trouble," Choi Jin-wook of the Korea Institute for National Unification said before Tuesday's artillery attack. "And this is a transition period for the North Korean leadership; they need to provide gifts to the elite, but they don't have the resources."

Sanctions have been progressively placed on North Korea in response to a succession of nuclear and missile tests and the sinking of the South Korean warship in March.

Meanwhile, with national leader Kim Jong Il apparently in ailing health, his son Kim Jong Un is being raised to prominence in the isolated state, in what pundits see as a succession process.

Saussage:


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

What the fuck is this.


----------



## zuul (Nov 23, 2010)

I would like to know what interest China has in supporting a super poor country that acts super agressivelly without any kind of logic ?

Because China may be criticized on not being exactly respectful of human rights etc, but they are pretty rational people. So why ? There is probably a logical reason for it. I doubt they do it for the lulz of trolling.


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 23, 2010)

Rofl, five-starring a thread about acts of war

I love NF's moral conscience <3


----------



## SxR (Nov 23, 2010)

Everyone likes wars!


----------



## kumabear (Nov 23, 2010)

oh wow

now it's just become a clusterfuck of who's fault it was


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 23, 2010)

SxR said:


> Everyone likes wars!



True.

GI Joe Warhawks need it to have something to jizz brag about 

Political hacks and Military "experts" need it so they'll be invited to a TV studio to comment using fancy techy digital battle maps.

Lefty treehugger hippies need an occasional war so people will hear their whining.

Media need it to boost ratings.


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

Gotta love China's half-assed response.  Oh, "both sides" need to defuse tensions and work towards negotiation.  

That's a rising power for you.


----------



## Hinako (Nov 23, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Wow that made a lot of sense.


His logic is impeccable.


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> We gonna war with North Korea again Vietnam 3.0 here we come Obama gomma do it he neeeds a war to distract Americans from the damage he & his party have done to the U.S.



God this was incredibly stupid.

And FYI fellas, firing southward doesn't mean firing northward.  It wasn't towards North Korea, so North Korea is still in the wrong.


----------



## blue berry (Nov 23, 2010)

North Korea - 15
South Korea - Love



 Honestly they should just kiss and make up. This petty shit has been going on for far too long


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 23, 2010)

It's funny how you guys are discussing this matter and over speculating the precautionary actions being taken and what may happening preceding the events that might provoke either side - while I'm in my little apartment in Seoul, relaxing, chilling, and so is everyone else as if it was a normal day  in Korea, since I was going to work and everything was going perfectly nicely. Plus I live next to a military camp / site (Suji- southern part of Seoul), and nothing seems to be the problem... 
Am I the only one taking this lightly?


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> It's funny how you guys are discussing this matter and over speculating the precautionary actions being taken and what may happening preceding the events that might provoke either side - while I'm in my little apartment in Seoul, relaxing, chilling, and so is everyone else as if it was a normal day  in Korea, since I was going to work and everything was going perfectly nicely. Plus I live next to a military camp / site (Suji- southern part of Seoul), and nothing seems to be the problem...
> Am I the only one taking this lightly?



Two people died from the provocation.  Guess they don't matter.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 23, 2010)

Let it BEGIN!!!


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 23, 2010)

Mael said:


> Two people died from the provocation.  Guess they don't matter.



Sorry I didn't mean to say that so casually. I hope they're families are okay.


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to say that so casually. I hope they're families are okay.



I understood what you meant, and apology accepted.  However, it's still concerning regardless of what just Seoul society thinks.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

Mael said:


> I understood what you meant, and apology accepted.  However, it's still concerning regardless of what just Seoul society thinks.





Mael said:


> it's still concerning regardless of what just Seoul society thinks.





Mael said:


> Seoul society



.......


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

Misty said:


> .......



.................

I c wut I did thar.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 23, 2010)

Misty said:


> .......



...........


----------



## The Baron (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't think it has been mentioned yet so I'd just like to point out that this has been predicted.


Book your tickets to the Southern Hemisphere now. No need to thank me.


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

The Baron said:


> I don't think it has been mentioned yet so I'd just like to point out that this has been predicted.
> 
> 
> Book your tickets to the Southern Hemisphere now. No need to thank me.



Wait, are you serious?

I mean, my lungs can't take raucous laughter right now.


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 23, 2010)

Mael said:


> Wait, are you serious?
> 
> I mean, my lungs can't take raucous laughter right now.



2010: World War 3 begins in November 2010. Starting as a regular war, it will progress to a nuclear and chemical war. Vanga says the war will be finished by October 2014.


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

Jin-E said:


> 2010: World War 3 begins in November 2010. Starting as a regular war, it will progress to a nuclear and chemical war. Vanga says the war will be finished by October 2014.



Where is it going to start?



			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> She said that many aliens have been living on the earth for years. They came from the planet, which in their language is called Vamfim, and is the third planet from the Earth.


----------



## Theaww (Nov 23, 2010)

The Baron said:


> I don't think it has been mentioned yet so I'd just like to point out that this has been predicted.
> 
> 
> Book your tickets to the Southern Hemisphere now. No need to thank me.



Wow, there was so much BS on that page...


----------



## Garfield (Nov 23, 2010)

Jin-E said:


> 2010: World War 3 begins in November 2010. Starting as a regular war, it will progress to a nuclear and chemical war. Vanga says the war will be finished by October 2014.


See you on the other side soldier


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

No wait, there's more:


> Vanga supposedly said that the Third World War would break out as a result of attempts on the lives of four government heads and after a conflict in Hindustan.



That's pretty close to Pyongyang, right?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 23, 2010)

Mael said:


> No wait, there's more:
> 
> 
> That's pretty close to Pyongyang, right?


We have our eyes on Kim Jung Il I will have you know


----------



## tashtin (Nov 23, 2010)

The Baron said:


> I don't think it has been mentioned yet so I'd just like to point out that this has been predicted.
> 
> 
> Book your tickets to the Southern Hemisphere now. No need to thank me.



I'm scared.... I'm so fucking scared! someone hold me...

damn, I wont live long enough to have sex with a robot chick


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 23, 2010)

Mael said:
			
		

> Where is it going to start?



Details, Schmetails



adee said:


> See you on the other side soldier



She said pretty much the entire european population will be exterminated within 5 years and the remainder will be under Muslim world.




			
				Mael said:
			
		

> That's pretty close to Pyongyang, right?



Yeah, on the globe atleast


----------



## abcd (Nov 23, 2010)

adee said:


> We have our eyes on Kim Jung Il I will have you know



Yeah he is so hot


----------



## Elim Rawne (Nov 23, 2010)

tashtin said:


> I'm scared.... I'm so fucking scared! someone hold me...
> 
> damn, I wont live long enough to have sex with a robot chick



You're really stupid enough to believe that shit ?


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> You're really stupid enough to believe that shit ?



Dunno...no sign of sarcasm.

Benefit of the doubt?


----------



## Elim Rawne (Nov 23, 2010)

Mael said:


> Dunno...no sign of sarcasm.
> 
> Benefit of the doubt?



Why should I give him that ?


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> Why should I give him that ?



Good point, this is NF after all.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh lord..fuck all of this.

The stress this will put on the world markets is horrible.

The crisis is only going to deepen due to this shit.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 23, 2010)

So much for mid-week mundanity.


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Oh lord..fuck all of this.
> 
> The stress this will put on the world markets is horrible.
> 
> The crisis is only going to deepen due to this shit.



Because North Korea at this point cares about the markets.  Power, control, and food for Fattycakes.


----------



## Hinako (Nov 23, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> You're really stupid enough to believe that shit ?


I'm surprised you and Mael believed that stuff he said. Oh noezzz he won't be able to do anything Blade Runner related


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 23, 2010)

Mael said:


> Because North Korea at this point cares about the markets.  Power, control, and food for Fattycakes.



You forgot their lulzy "defence" expenditure, Kimmy's bling and letters to the UN begging for food aid.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 23, 2010)

This likely won't escalate further, especially since China has blatantly condemned the North. South Korea will look the other way at their 2 dead, just as they looked the other way at their ~40 dead sailors in the last incident. North Korea will randomly launch another small attack a few months from now, and the cycle will repeat. Neither side wants to commit for a full-scale war, and understandably so. The North doesn't stand a chance against the US-ROK forces whereas the South will not be able to stomach the damage to their civilian centers.


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

Hinako said:


> I'm surprised you and Mael believed that stuff he said. Oh noezzz he won't be able to do anything Blade Runner related



Apparently the words benefit of the doubt weren't caught by your eyes.



Xyloxi said:


> You forgot their lulzy "defence" expenditure, Kimmy's bling and letters to the UN begging for food aid.



They don't beg to the UN, they just sabre-rattle until weak-in-the-knees Chinese and some Koreans finally think they'll make some sort of difference sending rice.


----------



## Hinako (Nov 23, 2010)

Mael said:


> Apparently the words benefit of the doubt weren't caught by your eyes.


You seemed to be in agreement with Elim tho for not really giving it to him, meh.


----------



## kayanathera (Nov 23, 2010)

g_core18 said:


> Last I heard SK F-16s are hanging around in case shit heats up again, a US sub has launched UAVs for recon and *Hillary Clinton phoned Russia*.


..bitch thats the wrong country


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

kayanathera said:


> ..bitch thats the wrong country



Not really.  Russia still has a heavy hand in Asian politics.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 23, 2010)

President Lee Warns: S. Korea *May* Strike N. Korea's Missile Base


DOOOOO EEEETT


----------



## dream (Nov 23, 2010)

Dark Uchiha said:


> President Lee Warns: S. Korea *May* Strike N. Korea's Missile Base
> 
> 
> DOOOOO EEEETT



Don't egg him on.  

Some cute Koreans might die in the proceeding conflict.


----------



## Keile (Nov 23, 2010)

What's happening?

Who's winning?


----------



## little nin (Nov 23, 2010)

Hide yo kids, Hide yo wife...


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 23, 2010)

Seems like ROK may commit to limited military reprisals.


----------



## Coteaz (Nov 23, 2010)

Megaharrison said:


> Seems like ROK may commit to limited military reprisals.


Maybe they've grown some balls after all.


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

Megaharrison said:


> Seems like ROK may commit to limited military reprisals.



Ballsy but dangerous.  

The poor ROK is in a tough spot.  Lee Myung-Bak is not a very bright guy nor is he popular.  I admire his chutzpah but he better think this through.  North Korea's leadership is calculating and its population halfway nuts.  On the flipside, Seoul can only take so much trolling after the Choenan.  What matters the most is if the ROK hits back and China stops North Korea from going bonkers.  Economically speaking, China would do this.  South Korea is far more profitable for their business interests than over some aging dogma.

But seriously.  North Korea keeps attacking and the South keeps staying its hand.  Talk about the patient brother.

Of course China's playing Switzerland at the moment, insisting on a failing six-party talks because God forbid it recognize its little friend as a provocative douche.  What a power to look foward to.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh shit...  
A year ago my sister dreamed about "asian" looking people triggering WW3 after a nuclear strike. I thought it would be either China or N.K., so I guess N.K. took the trolling crown of the new millennium.


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

So basically North Korea attacked a South Korean island simply because South Korea didn't stop a military drill whilst firing rounds in the *opposite* direction of North Korea.

Wow, Bush's whole pre-emptive dogma sounded a little fluffier now.


----------



## scerpers (Nov 23, 2010)

interesting.


----------



## J. Fooly (Nov 23, 2010)

So does NK know how much deep shit it would be in if it fired that nuke at Seoul? Cuz they seem rather dense...


----------



## Hinako (Nov 23, 2010)

The Baron said:


> I don't think it has been mentioned yet so I'd just like to point out that this has been predicted.
> 
> 
> Book your tickets to the Southern Hemisphere now. No need to thank me.




Am I the only one who thought this when I saw the word Baba


----------



## Gino (Nov 23, 2010)

.............fuckin Korea

lol at Seoul society


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 23, 2010)

This is great.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 23, 2010)

This is on the TV right next to me , currently.


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

@SB: Not as great as your avatar of lulz.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 23, 2010)

I hope the US lets them fight out on their own. Kinda like watching two kids fight. Might not be a lot of action, but got dammit it's funny to look at.


----------



## Captain America (Nov 23, 2010)

Nothing's bad gonna happen, right?


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 23, 2010)

Captain America said:


> Nothing's bad gonna happen, right?



Other than people dying, not really.


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

Captain America said:


> Nothing's bad gonna happen, right?



Is this a serious question?


----------



## lazer (Nov 23, 2010)

So who's gonna break this fight up?


----------



## Gino (Nov 23, 2010)

Mael said:


> Is this a serious question?



He's probaly thinking about the worst case scenarios......


----------



## Karsh (Nov 23, 2010)

> The provocation this time can be regarded as an invasion of South Korean territory.
> 
> --President Lee Myung-bak





> South Korean president: "Enormous retaliation" will be necessary




So apparently SK's position nuance changed from a more ambiguous stance, to a firm confirmation of action.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks like a quick trigger finger is the root of this but NK really?


----------



## emROARS (Nov 23, 2010)

KELSEY, CHUCK SHINEE INTO THE SHELTERS OF YOUR BREASTS BEFORE THEY'RE BLOWN TO PIECES. 

...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2010)

Karsh said:


> So apparently SK's position nuance changed from a more ambiguous stance, to a firm confirmation of action.



enormous retaliation= send in the americans


----------



## SxR (Nov 23, 2010)

There won't be anything serious. Just like when Pakistan sends its terrorists to India and kills hundreds of innocents and all India does is .... well nothing


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 23, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> enormous retaliation= send in the americans



Noooo. Noooo. We're gonna stay outta this.



SxR said:


> There won't be anything serious. Just like when Pakistan sends its terrorists to India and kills hundreds of innocents and all India does is .... well nothing



Ok thats so fucking wrong and funny at the same time.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok, so even if this escalates, who would N.K. would have on his side?? China? I know there are some middle east countries that are their friends but I can't remember wich ones. Would they step up to help NK?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 23, 2010)

soulnova said:


> Ok, so even if this escalates, who would N.K. would have on his side?? China? I know there are some middle east countries that are their friends but I can't remember wich ones. Would they step up to help NK?



China is more than enough..

If this gets out of hand..it could escalate,badly.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 23, 2010)

China won't stand for NK.


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> China is more than enough..
> 
> If this gets out of hand..it could escalate,badly.



China going militant allying with North Korea would greatly screw whatever economic partnerships it already has barring a few troll nations.  It's way too heavily vested in its Asian partners and the US to pull this crap.  They could do it in 1950 because they weren't what they are now.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 23, 2010)

So technically, NK is alone on this stupid action. Good.


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

soulnova said:


> So technically, NK is alone on this stupid action. Good.



Unless there's some ridiculous inner plot by China, sort of.

China however will still give a half-assed response to this as they always do, and further ruin their legitimacy as a world player (of course their economy makes up for this sadly).


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 23, 2010)

There is 30 000 U.S troops in South Korea. I wonder what they gonna do if this escalates


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

heavy_rasengan said:


> There is 30 000 U.S troops in South Korea. I wonder what they gonna do if this escalates



It won't get to that point.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh,I do hope so.

I know that America owes right now a lot of money to China and it wouldn't be a sane thing to anger it,but still,there is always that little bit of doubt nestled in my mind!

Just hope that the World of Warcraft Cataclysm won't spill to the real world as well!


----------



## Antlion6 (Nov 23, 2010)

Kim Jong Il at best is Kel'Thuzad level .

Half hoping South Korea react for a change, but NK could go batshit crazy.


----------



## Hwon (Nov 23, 2010)

heavy_rasengan said:


> There is 30 000 U.S troops in South Korea. I wonder what they gonna do if this escalates



Sit back and watch the military with a $24 Billion Dollar annual budget that is partnered with the most technologically advance military in the world kick the crap out of the military with a $6 Billion Dollar annual budget that is at least several decades behind in military technology.

North Korea might be one of if not the most militarized countries in the world with one of the largest standing armies, but that don't mean jack in the 21st century.


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 23, 2010)

I went to bed with dreams of sugar plum fairies armored divisions pushing north to kick Dear Leader in the teeth. I am disappoint.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 23, 2010)

Frostman said:


> I hope this doesn't interrupt the GSL.



My thoughts exactly...though, I hope one of the stray missiles hits Idra's house...his "Idra Rage" would go through the roof =P


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2010)

Mael said:


> Unless there's some ridiculous inner plot by China, sort of.
> 
> China however will still give a half-assed response to this as they always do, and further ruin their legitimacy as a world player (of course their economy makes up for this sadly).



Thing is over the past 60 years America half arsed responded like did when their own dictatorship allies did some really big fuck ups like this.

So did Britain, France, Spain etc. when they were the big powers.  Look N. Korea is perhaps the worst of the worst out there. But the half assed responses by China is what the Great powers have done since the dawn of time when it is in their best interest (Or perceived best interest) to do so


----------



## Momoka (Nov 23, 2010)

Teh fuk is this NK 

Srs, they want another war? Come on, SK's been sending them supplies and money for a long time now, and this is what's come to?

edit: supplies meaning food and clothing stuff...


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 23, 2010)

This shit never gets old. North Korea just wants troubles, never gets old for me.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Nov 23, 2010)

People seem to forget the korean war and china's role in it. So,china might get in it because its a rising power,and lets be honest....the korean war was never finished.....besides china's military has been saying we are there future foes for years now.....they have been preparing against us.

One general even said "that we will bloody the US"


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2010)

If there was an outbreak of war China would do nothing but soldify its borders further to stop NK refugee's from fleeing in to its sides.


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> People seem to forget the korean war and china's role in it. So,china might get in it because its a rising power,and lets be honest....the korean war was never finished.....besides china's military has been saying we are there future foes for years now.....they have been preparing against us.
> 
> One general even said "that we will bloody the US"



Links plox.


----------



## Momoka (Nov 23, 2010)

Apparently the island's really close to Seoul (Capital City of SK)


----------



## Watchman (Nov 23, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> People seem to forget the korean war and china's role in it. So,china might get in it because its a rising power,and lets be honest....the korean war was never finished.....besides china's military has been saying we are there future foes for years now.....they have been preparing against us.
> 
> One general even said "that we will bloody the US"



Cite your sources.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2010)

If they go after Soeul then its their own funeral.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 23, 2010)

Momoka said:


> Apparently the island's really close to Seoul (Capital City of SK)


Well, no shit sherlock. The capitol of Seoul itself is only within miles from the DMZ. This would be obvious if people actually look at the map of korea.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 23, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Well, no shit sherlock. The capitol of Seoul itself is only within miles from the DMZ. This would be obvious if people actually look at the map of korea.



Why would anyone actually do that? Last time a country looked at a map, war broke out.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 23, 2010)

I bet if it does lead to war, the South would just push right through the weak North Korean lines in a blitzkrieg attack that completely dominates its 40 year + behind technological rival. And if the NK fleet tries firing at Seoul...well the US Fleet would bomb it to hell before it gets off one shot.

The entire war could be over in three months due to the sheer technological advantage of SK.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 23, 2010)

Mmmmh is this conflict between North and South Korea could be seen as a future indirect conflict between the US and China. 
China of course don't support North Korea nuclear program but China need North Korea as buffer state. If North Korea fall against the South Korean/US alliance, China will see US bases at their borders.


----------



## PerveeSage (Nov 23, 2010)

Antlion6 said:


> Kim Jong Il at best is Kel'Thuzad level .
> 
> Half hoping South Korea react for a change, but NK could go batshit crazy.



So Kimmy is a 40 man?


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 23, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I bet if it does lead to war, the South would just push right through the weak North Korean lines in a blitzkrieg attack that completely dominates its 40 year + behind technological rival. And if the NK fleet tries firing at Seoul...well the US Fleet would bomb it to hell before it gets off one shot.
> 
> The entire war could be over in three months due to the sheer technological advantage of SK.



The problem is is that NK artillery positions would level half of Seoul before bombers and strike fighters could destroy them. Also if allied forces invaded NK would use chemical weapons and they would no doubt break out their nuke(s).


----------



## Hinako (Nov 23, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> enormous retaliation= send in the americans


You just hit the bullseye! Amazing coming from NS.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 23, 2010)

g_core18 said:


> The problem is is that NK artillery positions would level half of Seoul before bombers and strike fighters could destroy them. Also if allied forces invaded NK would use chemical weapons and they would no doubt break out their nuke(s).


That is a problem, though their nuke...I bet if they launched it, it would fall...and not detonate. And then we'd get a new Epic Fail meme.


----------



## Altron (Nov 23, 2010)

Lol North Korean sucker punch, though obviously they will be able to get one good shot in on South Korea before Pyongyang becomes a pile of rubble and North Korea is obliterated.


----------



## Munak (Nov 23, 2010)

Realizes the video game Mercenaries was based on the N-S Korean conflict.

Also realizes Ruskies is kind of a racist term for Russians.


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 23, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> So Kimmy is a 40 man?



Sure, if you mean forty level one naked gnomes.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 23, 2010)

So what S Korea will do ? I hear the south korean president saying their army will answer to this.


----------



## DremolitoX (Nov 23, 2010)

uh oh. Shit. Let's hope the shitstorm stays in Korea and doesn't drag anybody else into it.


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 23, 2010)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> So what S Korea will do ? I hear the south korean president saying their army will answer to this.



The SK president has threatened "enormous retaliation" but at this point I doubt much will happen. Increased military presence in the area and a warning from the UN ().


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 23, 2010)

Munak said:


> Also realizes Ruskies is kind of a racist term for Russians.



How can that be _kinda_ a racist term? It's either racist or not.

Jim: Hey Rusky.

Viacheslav: Hey that's kind racist, but hey.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi,

I havnt read the entire thread so could someone sum it up for me? ty!


----------



## Xion (Nov 23, 2010)

Degelle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I havnt read the entire thread so could someone sum it up for me? ty!



Degelle's back! Yay! :WOW

N. Korea fires on S. Korean island. :33


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 23, 2010)

Degelle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I havnt read the entire thread so could someone sum it up for me? ty!



Just a little skirmish between N. Koreea and S. Koreea that could be the base for the start of WW3 if it's not handled carefully.

Nothing much really.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 23, 2010)

Hm, so it's time for World War 3, it's time to wake up the slumbering beast, the Fourth Reich!


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 23, 2010)

good thing I am very far from this impending shitstorm


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 23, 2010)

Damn it Kim Jong!


----------



## DremolitoX (Nov 23, 2010)

The Baron said:


> I don't think it has been mentioned yet so I'd just like to point out that this has been predicted.
> 
> 
> Book your tickets to the Southern Hemisphere now. No need to thank me.





			
				Baba Vanga said:
			
		

> 2164: Animals turn half-human.



NoooOOOO!!

Fuck you furfag!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2010)

Degelle said:


> Hm, so it's time for World War 3, it's time to wake up the slumbering beast, the Fourth Reich!



And where's that Reich supposed to be


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 23, 2010)

Has china asked nk to go back in the kitchen and make it a sandmmich yet??


----------



## Fancy (Nov 23, 2010)

Yea this definitely wont be the cause of WW3. Of course it will come, and likely candidates for the axis of evil are as it stands now, NK, China, and Iran, but that doesnt mean its coming soon, and many things may change by then. Im sure we've all heard about the sinking of the SK Battleship that happened a while back, and now if that didnt send Korea into turmoil and civil war, this will not. Also, about the comment of civil war, these are now 2 separate nations, if a war breaks out between them you can count on it dragging in not only USA and China, but probably many EU states and as previously stated Iran. Thats the day to look out for, nevermind this 2012 crap


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2010)

crazy_wicked said:


> Yea this definitely wont be the cause of WW3. Of course it will come, and likely candidates for the axis of evil are as it stands now, NK, China, and Iran, but that doesnt mean its coming soon, and many things may change by then. Im sure we've all heard about the sinking of the SK Battleship that happened a while back, and now if that didnt send Korea into turmoil and civil war, this will not. Also, about the comment of civil war, these are now 2 separate nations, if a war breaks out between them you can count on it dragging in not only USA and China, but probably many EU states and as previously stated Iran. Thats the day to look out for, nevermind this 2012 crap



wtf is this, i don't even


----------



## Stalin (Nov 23, 2010)

In the end, the magical powers of canada will save us.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> wtf is this, i don't even


What are you shocked that she's actually got a brain or something. A lot of what she said is right. 

All the Glenn Becks and other noobs out there crying WWIII are the same type who have been crying that since WWII ended.


----------



## MSAL (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh dear. China's reaction will be interesting.


----------



## αce (Nov 23, 2010)

Korea is about to utterly bitch slap Korea.
Korea better get ready for a Korean massacre.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 23, 2010)

Quick! Someone send Bill Clinton to talk with Kim.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 23, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> In the end, the magical powers of canadaAustralia will save us.



Yup. Yup yup yup.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 23, 2010)

What would a WW3 be like in this age?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2010)

soulnova said:


> Quick! Someone send Bill Clinton to talk with Kim.


Someone put a bullet in Kim's head and blame it on a random Russian guy who we then have killed...then kill the guy who did him

Problem solved.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 23, 2010)

crazy_wicked said:


> Yea this definitely wont be the cause of WW3. Of course it will come, and likely candidates for the axis of evil are as it stands now, NK, China, and Iran, but that doesnt mean its coming soon, and many things may change by then. Im sure we've all heard about the sinking of the SK Battleship that happened a while back, and now if that didnt send Korea into turmoil and civil war, this will not. Also, about the comment of civil war, these are now 2 separate nations, if a war breaks out between them you can count on it dragging in not only USA and China, but probably many EU states and as previously stated Iran. Thats the day to look out for, nevermind this 2012 crap



How would Iran get involved? I can see some EU states getting involved via NATO or as UN Peacekeepers, but how exactly would Iran get involved in this war?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> What would a WW3 be like in this age?



It'd be on twitter and facebook, and 4chan would troll it.


----------



## αce (Nov 23, 2010)

Countries need to settle this like men. In a fighting or sports match.
Of course, since Kimmy is like 2 feet tall he'd get dominated.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 23, 2010)

Zaru said:


> And where's that Reich supposed to be



Zaru, you know where, you have the same spirit in your subconscious. 


Let the occasion arise again, and that mentality will be instantly reborn.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Countries need to settle this like men. In a fighting or sports match.
> Of course, since Kimmy is like 2 feet tall he'd get dominated.



North Korea is BEST Korea.

At Starcraft.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2010)

capt. save a trick said:


> What are you shocked that she's actually got a brain or something. A lot of what she said is right.
> 
> All the Glenn Becks and other noobs out there crying WWIII are the same type who have been crying that since WWII ended.



herppa



			
				crazy_wicked said:
			
		

> Yea this definitely wont be the cause of WW3.... Also, about the comment of civil war, these are now 2 separate nations, if a war breaks out between them you can count on it dragging in not only USA and China, but probably many EU states and as previously stated Iran. Thats the day to look out for, *nevermind this 2012 crap*



derppa


----------



## Stalin (Nov 23, 2010)

North korea needs leaders that  don't look like ugly women.


----------



## αce (Nov 23, 2010)

> With tensions running high on the peninsula, the South Korean president, Lee Myung-bak, met his top military in an underground bunker in Seoul and ordered the air force to strike North Korean missile bases if there is any further provocation.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Someone put a bullet in Kim's head and blame it on a random Russian guy who we then have killed...then kill the guy who did him
> 
> Problem solved.



Tsk, tsk. That wouldn't be as awesome. Send in a drone.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Nov 23, 2010)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Oh dear. China's reaction will be interesting.


Actually:


> China, the North's economic and political benefactor, which also maintains close commercial ties to the South, appealed to both sides to remain calm and "to do more to contribute to peace and stability on the peninsula," Foreign Ministry spokesman Hong Lei said.



Source:


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


>



fixed for journalistic accuracy 



> With tensions running high on the peninsula, the South Korean president, Lee Myung-bak, met his top US military in an underground bunker in Seoul and ordered the air force to strike North Korean missile bases if there is any further provocation.


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok Fap, we get it.  You're prejudiced against Koreans.

Sheesh.

Wonder if you're like this with the Germans or Japanese.

Also, FYI, Lee Myung-Bak doesn't meet directly with any US commander.  According to the relation the US Armed Forces has with the ROK Armed Forces, anything military is on a liaison level.  Thanks for playing though.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 23, 2010)

Don't be hating on the koreans, they're the most natually sexiest asians.


----------



## Munak (Nov 23, 2010)

Zaru said:


> North Korea is BEST Korea.
> 
> At Starcraft.



Wait. That's South. 

Right?


----------



## Degelle (Nov 23, 2010)

Korea is awesome, because of Juri.


----------



## MSAL (Nov 23, 2010)

Flame Emperor said:


> Actually:
> 
> 
> Source:



All parties playing coy so far then, as expected. Although if China show no support to NK, then id expect a rapid ceasefire.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2010)

Munak said:


> Wait. That's South.
> 
> Right?



Don't underestimate Kim's Zerg rush.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Countries need to settle this like men. In a fighting or sports match.
> Of course, since Kimmy is like 2 feet tall he'd get dominated.



Apparently Kim Jong-Il is incredible at golf.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 23, 2010)

I seriously pray for Kim Jong-Il's death.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm more interested in how north korea is going to measure 0,0001 millimeters


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 23, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I'm more interested in how north korea is going to measure 0,0001 millimeters



Dear Leader's penis.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 23, 2010)

At least people were already evacuated before those hit. I don't know what North Korea is thinking with such a move. Since that's a sure way to get them some negative attention from other forces who might do something as a result.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 23, 2010)

i hope its more exciting tmr.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> At least people were already evacuated before those hit. I don't know what North Korea is thinking with such a move. Since that's a sure way to get them some negative attention from other forces who might do something as a result.



lol, shooting and killing as a bargaining tactic


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2010)

soulnova said:


> Tsk, tsk. That wouldn't be as awesome. Send in a drone.


Drones can be traced back to us too easily, it needs to still be easily said that its us but we need to be able to lie about it...for the sake of lulz.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 23, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> Don't be hating on the koreans, they're the most natually sexiest asians.



SO. MUCH. PLASTIC.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 23, 2010)

The foreplay between these two has gone far too long. Somebody needs to get fucked and soon.


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 23, 2010)

Why the hell doesn't SK just move all the really crowded urban southward and out of the way of NK's artillery?  Sure they would see it coming but what could they do that wouldn't escalate into the war they probably don't want?

I know it's probably stupid and expense but....



> SO. MUCH. PLASTIC.


You do know normal koreans don't have a "MADE IN KOREA" sign on them right?


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 23, 2010)

Tokoyami said:


> Why the hell doesn't SK just move all the really crowded urban southward and out of the way of NK's artillery?  Sure they would see it coming but what could they do that wouldn't escalate into the war they probably don't want?
> 
> I know it's partly expense but come on....



You can't just move most of your population like that, the country would collapse economically and socially.

Secondly North Korea has ~800+ Hwasong-4 & 5/Rodong-1 & 2 missiles capable of hitting anywhere in the Korean peninsula.


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 23, 2010)

Meh now that I think on it and google map it that really is a stupid idea.  I just wonder how long this whole situation can last.

Can anything be done without massive casualties?


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

Tokoyami said:


> Why the hell doesn't SK just move all the really crowded urban southward and out of the way of NK's artillery?  Sure they would see it coming but what could they do that wouldn't escalate into the war they probably don't want?
> 
> I know it's probably stupid and expense but....



Toko...God damn it...


----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Mintaka (Nov 23, 2010)

Mael said:


> Toko...God damn it...


Yeah I know not my finest moment.

This however isn't something I know all to much about, I'm not really with it either thus the stupid question.


----------



## αce (Nov 23, 2010)

Lol if North korea fires and kills Lee Hyori expect WW3 to be imminent.


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2010)

FYI, R.E.M. blows.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 23, 2010)

holy shit what the fuck is north korea trying to pull here. not this shit again, skip the foreplay and just fire the goddamn nukes.


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 23, 2010)

everyone wants peace except NK and Kimmy is taking advantage of this...seriously, this is an act of war and i guess the South can only take so much...this wont be a world war though, i mean China wouldnt back this commie bastards 



♠Ace♠ said:


> Lol if North korea fires and kills Lee Hyori expect WW3 to be imminent.



hell, if *any* of my kpop and k-models get hurt im gonna join the fight 

nobody hurts HMH!!!


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 23, 2010)

AmigoOne said:


> i want to see north korea burn to the ground



Fixed.

So what's the world waiting for?

The diplomatic approach is clearly wasted on the tards that are kimi and his goons.



♠Ace♠ said:


> Lol if North korea fires and kills Lee Hyori expect WW3 to be imminent.


Hmm yeah but no.

NK can't do shit, let alone start a world war, they're so weak the US alone could rape them and they couldn't fight back.

China isn't gonna back them up after they started this shit either, so no running back to mamma crying.


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 23, 2010)

zuul said:


> I would like to know what interest China has in supporting a super poor country that acts super agressivelly without any kind of logic ?
> 
> Because China may be criticized on not being exactly respectful of human rights etc, but they are pretty rational people. So why ? There is probably a logical reason for it. I doubt they do it for the lulz of trolling.



A - If order breaks down in North Korea, a lot of refugees will cross the border into Manchuria (north-east China) and become a burden for the Chinese economy.

B - Having two of your neighboring countries fight each other is unsetteling.

C - China is itself a dictatorship, and does not want places like North Korea or Burma/Myanmar collapsing to inspire what pro-democracy forces there might be.

China is not indifferent to the North Korean situation. They have been repeatedly suggested that Pyongyang adopt the same style of "socialist market economy" that has given China it's recent success.

During the meeting between Hu Jintao and Kim Jong-Il earlier this year, the People's Daily (leading Chinese newspaper) reported the two agreeing on five points of increased cooperation. I remember them as being:

1 - Ideological exchange between the Chinese Communist Party and the Korean Workers' Party. (China wants NK to go from a Mao Zedong style of rule to a Deng Xiaoping style)

2 - Economic cooperation. (Chinese companies get cheap labour in NK, NK gets foreign investment. Requires market reforms to work well)

3 - Tourism. (NK supposedly has beautiful scenery that could become a next-door destination for the Chinese middle class)

4 - Cultural exchange. (Not sure how this one would work, since NK is quite hostile to things not Korean)

5 - International political cooperation. (China uses it's membership in the Security Council to help NK)


----------



## Casket (Nov 24, 2010)

mr_shadow said:


> A - If order breaks down in North Korea, a lot of refugees will cross the border into Manchuria (north-east China) and become a burden for the Chinese economy.
> 
> B - Having two of your neighboring countries fight each other is unsetteling.
> 
> ...



Beautifully put. 

China also doesn't want NK to get into a war that it will no doubly lose and thus be overrun with an unavoidable American-Korean occupation after such loss and have to deal with American influence and bases so close to them... basically next door. NK is China's buffer zone from direct American influence.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 24, 2010)

Are y'all still going on about this..when did it happen like yesterday? 

Dancing with the Stars was on tonight, jeeze get with the times.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 24, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Are y'all still going on about this..when did it happen like yesterday?
> 
> *Dancing with the Stars was on tonight, jeeze get with the times.*


You mean people actually watch that garbage?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## MrChubz (Nov 24, 2010)

Welp I better get into tippy-top war fighting shape.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 24, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> You mean people actually watch that garbage?



 I'd say so.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2010)

Why are you all still posting here, shows over for now


----------



## Dolohov27 (Nov 24, 2010)

Troller's gonna troll.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 24, 2010)

North Korea is crazy. They actually want to be in a massive war it seems. -_-


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 24, 2010)

Vanity said:


> North Korea is crazy. They actually want to be in a massive war it seems. -_-


They actually seem to want attention.


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 24, 2010)

They apparently found the bodies of two civilians on that island as well now.


----------



## fakund1to (Nov 24, 2010)

What is the worst scenario for this situation? I mean, how far could this go if it becomes a war?


----------



## Hana (Nov 24, 2010)

fakund1to said:


> What is the worst scenario for this situation? I mean, how far could this go if it becomes a war?



WWIII with some nukes tossed around.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 24, 2010)

Hana said:


> WWIII with some nukes tossed around.


North Korea has like one nuke if any and it might not even work correctly. Even if it does...it will be super low yield. Smaller than what we dropped on Japan. 

And if they launch it there won't be anything left where it came from but a crater.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 24, 2010)

China doesn't want this to escalate but if NK ever goes into war they won't support them. It would be an economic/political suicide.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 24, 2010)

Iran is allied with NK.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 24, 2010)

Degelle said:


> Iran is allied with NK.


Since when has anyone given a fuck about Iran supporting anything. They're the Boston of countries, anything they support withers and dies 90% of the time.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 24, 2010)

Be silent, heathen. The Persian Empire shall be victorious.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 24, 2010)

Degelle said:


> Be silent, heathen. The Persian Empire shall be victorious.



Lol. Repped.


----------



## kaitenrasengan (Nov 24, 2010)

nk will soon realized that bullying a wealthier, even though i bet a patient one, neighbor will be disastrous on their part, especially when you have a dying leader, a dubious heir, and a major capitalist ally.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 24, 2010)

If I was the moderator of the world, I'd ban the North Koreans for necro-ing a war decades old.  

This could get ugly


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 24, 2010)

1)  Offtopic-ness is madness.
2)  This is Sparta
3)  Persist and ye shall be kicked into a deep pit


----------



## Punpun (Nov 24, 2010)

Arf I can't rep you again.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 24, 2010)

LOL spacey, you repped me then you threaten with bann,


----------



## Mael (Nov 24, 2010)

LOL Iran won't do a thing...they can't do a thing, not with moves to impeach Immadinnerjacket.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Since when has anyone given a fuck about Iran supporting anything. They're the Boston of countries, anything they support withers and dies 90% of the time.



Hey fuck you dude. 



Degelle said:


> Stfu! God will smite thee with great vengeances, and crush all who try to oppose my brothers.



Samuel Jackson much? :33


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 24, 2010)

Not necessarily.  I just felt that threatening to kick you into a pit was appropriate, given the self-identification with Persians and all.  Anyhow, I'm interested to see where this is going.  Russia Today says the North Koreans fired second, responding to a South Korean Artillery drill which was unfortunately close to the border and all.  However I'm disinclined to believe that claim as of now


----------



## Mael (Nov 24, 2010)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Not necessarily.  I just felt that threatening to kick you into a pit was appropriate, given the self-identification with Persians and all.  Anyhow, I'm interested to see where this is going.  Russia Today says the North Koreans fired second, responding to a South Korean Artillery drill which was unfortunately close to the border and all.  However I'm disinclined to believe that claim as of now



The South Koreans regardless fired SOUTHWARDS, away from North Korea.  Also, North Korea barked that the South needs to stop drilling.  Seoul shouldn't have to listen to that.


----------



## jux (Nov 24, 2010)

KJL: what does this button do?  

But seriously NK is such a joke. Wtf do they even think they're doing. The only real allies they've got is China, and I have a feeling they don't even want to get involved in this shit as it is.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 24, 2010)

fakund1to said:


> What is the worst scenario for this situation? I mean, how far could this go if it becomes a war?



North Korean artillery and missiles do a number on the populated cities of South Korea, and possibly parts of Japan. USA, Korea and Japan then annihilate North Korea. China and Russia whine in the UN but don't do anything.

I don't see reunification of the two Koreas as likely anytime soon. When East and West Germany reunified, it did horrendous damage to their economy, and the difference in economic strength between North and South Korea is far greater than it was between East and West Germany. Simply put, it's not worth it (for the South) for them to reunify immediately, so North Korea will probably still exist as a seperate country until it has a halfway decent economy.

China's probably going to have large influence in North Korea by the end of the war, and would probably look to, as mister shadow said, turn it from a Mao-style dictatorship to a Deng Xiaoping-style one, with economic reforms being a high priority..


----------



## K. (Nov 24, 2010)

^ this... i totally agree.


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 24, 2010)

Mandom said:


> China doesn't want this to escalate but if NK ever goes into war they won't support them. It would be an economic/political suicide.



i agree, China already realizes the value of economics and thgey wouldnt sacrifice theirs for NK's stupidity...so does Iran, that's hardly a threat....i mean it is_ possible _they would join the fight but highly improbable


----------



## Mael (Nov 24, 2010)

This is the best part:



> Pyongyang said Tuesday's attack was in reaction to military drills conducted by South Korea in the area at the time but Seoul said it had not been firing at the North. *North Korea does not recognize the western maritime border drawn unilaterally by the U.N. at the close of the 1950-1953 Korean War*.



It attacks based upon what basically goes against an internationally drawn border agreed by even the PRC (eventually).

Wow.


----------



## SxR (Nov 24, 2010)

Watchman said:


> North Korean artillery and missiles do a number on the populated cities of South Korea, and possibly parts of Japan. USA, Korea and Japan then annihilate North Korea. China and Russia whine in the UN but don't do anything.
> 
> I don't see reunification of the two Koreas as likely anytime soon. When East and West Germany reunified, it did horrendous damage to their economy, and the difference in economic strength between North and South Korea is far greater than it was between East and West Germany. Simply put, it's not worth it (for the South) for them to reunify immediately, so North Korea will probably still exist as a seperate country until it has a halfway decent economy.
> 
> China's probably going to have large influence in North Korea by the end of the war, and would probably look to, as mister shadow said, turn it from a Mao-style dictatorship to a Deng Xiaoping-style one, with economic reforms being a high priority..



wow! This is exactly what my Korean friend told me yesterday! 

+reps!


----------



## impersonal (Nov 24, 2010)

Mael said:


> This is the best part:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



North Korea is poking South Korea, like a small kid to a bigger one who was told to ignore it.

* Poke * 
* Poke * 
* Poke *
You mad yet?
* Poke *

We all know how these things usually end with kids. The bigger one massacres the small one, and then gets punished.

I'm not sure kid psychology can be applied to countries though.


----------



## Mael (Nov 24, 2010)

impersonal said:


> North Korea is poking South Korea, like a small kid to a bigger one who was told to ignore it.
> 
> * Poke *
> * Poke *
> ...



No, you have a good point.

The problem is that Mom and Dad (China and US) are also in the same room, and a potentially bigger argument could follow.

If North and South Korea were isolated, then this analogy would be a lot more fitting.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 24, 2010)

YES
YES
THE UNITED STATED NEEDED A WAR TO GET OUT OF THIS DEPRESSION/RECESSION

OH HAPPY DAY 
----

On a real note:
We're boned :/


----------



## SxR (Nov 24, 2010)

impersonal said:


> North Korea is poking South Korea, like a small kid to a bigger one who was told to ignore it.
> 
> * Poke *
> * Poke *
> ...



Actually if the big kid tries to retaliate the little kid takes out a knife  (nukes)


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 24, 2010)

It was pointed out on Swedish television that South Korea wants the international community to view it as the victim in the Korean conflict. Therefore they can't strike back as hard as they might want to, since too large North Korean civilian casualties will look bad.

It's probably the right strategy to get the Western countries on their side, since we are raised in a Christian/Platonic culture where we learn that it's noble to let yourself be captured, tortured and crucified even thoug you have the means to escape.


----------



## Mael (Nov 24, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> YES
> YES
> THE UNITED STATED NEEDED A WAR TO GET OUT OF THIS DEPRESSION/RECESSION
> 
> ...



Not really. 



SxR said:


> Actually the if the big kid tries to retaliate the little kid takes out a knife  (nukes)



The knives are rusty and dull at the moment.  The big kid has a longer reach.



> It was pointed out on Swedish television that South Korea wants the international community to view it as the victim in the Korean conflict. Therefore they can't strike back as hard as they might want to, since too large North Korean civilian casualties will look bad.
> 
> It's probably the right strategy to get the Western countries on their side, since we are raised in a Christian/Platonic culture where we learn that it's noble to let yourself be captured, tortured and crucified even thoug you have the means to escape.



The start of the Korean War is a good reason to think North Korea starts shit first, because typically they do amirite 1980s Korean Air bombing/NK resort tourist shooting/repeated assassination attempts/kidnapping of civilians?


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 24, 2010)

mr_shadow said:


> It was pointed out on Swedish television that South Korea wants the international community to view it as the victim in the Korean conflict. Therefore they can't strike back as hard as they might want to, since too large North Korean civilian casualties will look bad.
> 
> It's probably the right strategy to get the Western countries on their side, since we are raised in a Christian/Platonic culture where we learn that it's noble to let yourself be captured, tortured and crucified even thoug you have the means to escape.



I think thats a good point, atleast when it comes to western popular opinion. If one party is too superior militarilly, then chances are they will be cast in the role of a imperalist Goliath, no matter how legally justifiable their acts is or how much of a reprehensible dictatorship the perceived weaker part is.

The exception is if the weaker party supresses an even weaker ethnic minority.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 24, 2010)

I think North Korea might be the exception to the rule. I can't see Western Media being sympathetic towards it regardless of the military strength of its' opponents.

Maybe if Israel attacked it.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 24, 2010)

If South Korea started indiscriminately bombing North Korea people would be pretty quick to condemn them. However they won't because (as I understand it) South Koreans do see North Koreans and South Koreans as all being fundamentally Korean. They just hate the North Korean government. Which is why South Koreans apparently cheered for North Korea during the world cup. 

And of course South Korea realize escalating violence with the military power next door wouldn't be sensible.


----------



## Mael (Nov 24, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I think North Korea might be the exception to the rule. I can't see Western Media being sympathetic towards it regardless of the military strength of its' opponents.
> 
> Maybe if Israel attacked it.



Israelis attacking Sauron would garner sympathy for the Dark Forces of Mordor.



Rob` said:


> If South Korea started indiscriminately bombing North Korea people would be pretty quick to condemn them. However they won't because (as I understand it) South Koreans do see North Koreans and South Koreans as all being fundamentally Korean. They just hate the North Korean government. Which is why South Koreans apparently cheered for North Korea during the world cup.



That's just it.  Fundamentally, it's the regime that's pitting brother/sister against their respective counterpart.  You take a nation that has forged a national identity since King Sejong, endure Chinese AND Japanese occupations over centuries, split the two asunder due to ideologies of government, and keep it in a shaky status quo and through all of it, the Korean national and ethnic identity still makes them brother and sister.  In their heart of hearts, your average North and South Korean just want to be together again and be a stronger Korea as they've always strived for through all the centuries of existence.  

Unfortunately the North Korean regime, like Hamas in Palestine, realize that peace is counter-productive to their power grip given their brutalities.  It's the biggest thing barring any sort of reconciliation, the economic and geopolitical factors coming close behind.

It's admirable really, much like the Germans of the Cold War in terms of relation.


----------



## Hi Im God (Nov 24, 2010)

Watchman said:


> When East and West Germany reunified, it did horrendous damage to their economy, and the difference in economic strength between North and South Korea is far greater than it was between East and West Germany.



That's rather short sighted.  AFAIK Germany has one of the largest economies in the world. That's also after 2 wars and reunification. 

I would say SK needs to suck it up.  Bomb Kimmy and pals then make peace with your other half and move on already.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Im God said:


> That's rather short sighted.  AFAIK Germany has one of the largest economies in the world. That's also after 2 wars and reunification.
> 
> I would say SK needs to suck it up.  Bomb Kimmy and pals then make peace with your other half and move on already.



It does now, because it recovered from it, but the actual reunification had bad effects across all of Western Europe. And the difference between East and West Germany as far as economy went is far less than the difference between North and South Korea.

Yes, in the long term a united Korea would recover, but imagine if somebody tells you that you need to give 75% of your wealth to your poor neighbour, and in a few years you'll get 30% of that back and he'll be your best friend. That's basically what would have to happen if reunification between the Koreas took place - the cost of rebuilding NKorea would be immense, and I don't see SKorea being too willing to shell out THAT much money for it. They'd probably go for a slower, more gradual and cheaper alternative.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey guise, just finished creating my vault 107. Anyone looking for a feature job in bioengineering?


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 24, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> Hey guise, just finished creating my vault 107. Anyone looking for a feature job in bioengineering?



Is that you, Jong-Il?

I know the North Korean media says you are an internet expert, but didn't expect you to be on NF...


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 24, 2010)

mr_shadow said:


> Is that you, Jong-Il?
> 
> I know the North Korean media says you are an internet expert, but didn't expect you to be on NF...


----------



## Degelle (Nov 24, 2010)

Mael said:


> It's admirable really, much like the Germans of the Cold War in terms of relation.


Not at all, 

Go read a book, you big dicked man.


----------



## Mael (Nov 24, 2010)

Degelle said:


> Not at all,
> 
> Go read a book, you big dicked man.



East and West Germans, sweetie.

Despite the differences of the two governmentally, deep down inside they were still Germans and never wanted to fight each other.

So yeah, it's sort of like the Korean situation, bound by ethnic blood.

Thank you.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 24, 2010)

Mael said:


> East and West Germans, sweetie.
> 
> Despite the differences of the two governmentally, deep down inside they were still Germans and never wanted to fight each other.
> 
> ...



East and West Germans would never fight each other in a war, while North and South Korea have fought a war for 6 decades.


----------



## Mael (Nov 24, 2010)

Degelle said:


> East and West Germans would never fight each other in a war, while North and South Korea have fought a war for 6 decades.



You don't know that.  USSR could've easily egged East Germans to do something.

So you really think there's no ethnic/nationalist bond between a North and South Korean?  You're in for a surprise if you think they don't.

Also, North Korea is a despotic troll regime whilst East Germany was Soviet-controlled.  The precise incidents aren't 100% parallel nor did East Germany engage in severe trolling, but the reluctance to actually get into a massive war is there.  In the end, both are Koreans.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 24, 2010)

Mael said:


> You don't know that.  USSR could've easily egged East Germans to do something.
> 
> So you really think there's no ethnic/nationalist bond between a North and South Korean?  You're in for a surprise if you think they don't.
> 
> Also, North Korea is a despotic troll regime whilst East Germany was Soviet-controlled.  The precise incidents aren't 100% parallel nor did East Germany engage in severe trolling, but the reluctance to actually get into a massive war is there.  In the end, both are Koreans.



You don't know Germany if you think they would ever wage war against their countrymen. Especially not for the sake of some disgusting communist swines. 

And no, I didn't see any nationalist bond between NK and SK when they killed 2.5 million of their own brothers and sisters.

Do you know what East Germany would've done of Soviet Union would force them to fight West Germany? They would simply walk up and stab them in the back.

Your comparison is therefore bad, and no, just because you have a big, floppy and veiny cock does not give you free pass for ignorance.


----------



## Mael (Nov 24, 2010)

Degelle said:


> You don't know Germany if you think they would ever wage war against their countrymen. Especially not for the sake of some disgusting communist swines.
> 
> *And no, I didn't see any nationalist bond between NK and SK when they killed 2.5 million of their own brothers and sisters.*
> 
> ...



That's a pity.  Talk to some Koreans and they'll say otherwise.  I know I have.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 24, 2010)

Mael said:


> That's a pity.  Talk to some Koreans and they'll say otherwise.  I know I have.



2,500,000 civilians killed, and you talk about national and ethnic ties of kisses, hugs and love. I don't care what your GF says, because she's scared of you, so she says whatever to please you, cuz else you'll destroy her vagina.

She's not trust worthy.


----------



## Mael (Nov 24, 2010)

Degelle said:


> 2,500,000 civilians killed, and you talk about national and ethnic ties of kisses, hugs and love. I don't care what your GF says, because she's scared of you, so she says whatever to please you, cuz else you'll destroy her vagina.
> 
> She's not trust worthy.



Not just her, others too.

However, let's please not cross some lines we shouldn't be.  I really don't wish to get mad at you.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 24, 2010)

Mael said:


> Not just her, others too.
> 
> However, let's please not cross some lines we shouldn't be.  I really don't wish to get mad at you.



 You'll destroy others vaginas too, if you don't get what you want? 

Just apologize for your ignorance, be still and know that I am God.


----------



## Mael (Nov 24, 2010)

Degelle said:


> You'll destroy others vaginas too, if you don't get what you want?
> 
> Just apologize for your ignorance, be still and know that I am God.



Well I have destroyed others.

But no I won't apologize for something you don't know about.  You're a sweet lady, but you're not God.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 24, 2010)

m?l, the destroyer if baginas.


----------



## Mael (Nov 24, 2010)

Degelle said:


> m?l, the destroyer if baginas.



Degelle, Teh She-Wulf of teh Shuzstaffel.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 24, 2010)

The North Koreans are not currently enticed to be what they are by the Chinese. In terms of ruling body and leadership and ruling class, the North Korean State which is composed by North Koreans are nationalists against South Korea, Japan, United States and probably others. Maybe they have some sympathetic feelings somewhere about South Koreans but just now they bombed a small island and killed South Korean civilians.

The South Koreans and maybe their leadership may have some sympathetic feelings about their North Korean people (but not the North Korean state), but reunification will not come free for them either. It would carry a heavy economic burden.


----------



## Hi Im God (Nov 24, 2010)

Degelle said:


> Just apologize for your ignorance, be still and know that I am God.



Ah-hem. ...


----------



## Degelle (Nov 24, 2010)

IMPOSTER, I will judge thee with 200,000 years of suffering in the depths of hell, if you do not change your name, at once!


----------



## Mael (Nov 24, 2010)

Degelle said:


> IMPOSTER, I will judge thee with 200,000 years of suffering in the depths of hell, if you do not change your name, at once!



There can be only one.

And now, overused macro time:


----------



## Hi Im God (Nov 24, 2010)

Degelle said:


> IMPOSTER, I will judge thee with 200,000 years of suffering in the depths of hell, if you do not change your name, at once!



Careful that's borderline heresy be glad it's humpday and i'm feeling lenient.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2010)

people set faces to laugh mode.


----------



## Mael (Nov 24, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> people set faces to laugh mode.



I have a better idea:

*Spoiler*: __ 















I hate you Sarah...with all of my heart.


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 24, 2010)

Tea Party supports North Korea?


----------



## Mael (Nov 24, 2010)

mr_shadow said:


> Tea Party supports North Korea?



Well they are both all about "the people."


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 24, 2010)

I have no more news about the conflict. I see people still post in this thread so what's new in the conflict. The south korean will do something ???


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 24, 2010)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> I have no more news about the conflict. I see people still post in this thread so what's new in the conflict. The south korean will do something ???



warships are on the way, so the spazzing is just at a low level right now


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 24, 2010)

Mael said:


> Well they are both all about "the people."



What about gay/atheist/non-white people?


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Nov 24, 2010)

g_core18 said:


> What about gay/atheist/non-white people?



Race-baiter.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2010)

Mael said:


> I have a better idea:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



damn a whole regiment of brother facepalm.


----------



## Munak (Nov 24, 2010)

And this is why "you betcha" she can't be president. She might nuke some country with a -stan in it. 

Also, I'm stealing that mediaite photo of her fonzying.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 24, 2010)

I hope North Korea notices they've got American Air Forces bases all around them: Guam, Japan, and Samoan Islands?


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2010)

@everyone in this thread.

Shut the fuck up and take your shit to a new thread. This thread needs to be left to die.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 24, 2010)

Misty said:


> @everyone in this thread.
> 
> Shut the fuck up and take your shit to a new thread. This thread needs to be left to die.



Unsubscribe to the thread and stop posting in here then. You're not helping it die by bitching about people posting.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2010)

There are other ways to have my thread killed.

I just can't stand to see my poor thread being filled with spam


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 24, 2010)

Misty said:


> There are other ways to have my thread killed.
> 
> I just can't stand to see my poor thread being filled with spam


It's not spam if the posts are on topic, like mine was.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's not spam if the posts are on topic, like mine was.



This event happened how long ago?

There's already new threads relating to NK around. If you really want to discuss NK so much, go do it there. This shits been over for days, it's not news anymore.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 24, 2010)

i was going to make a big post pretending to care about either Korea and or how this event impacts the world, but then I realized I cared so little that mocking my own apthy was more appropriate.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 24, 2010)

Thread's gone too far afield.

Closing.


----------

